# Louisiana Grills



## john a (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone ever used one, if so, your thoughts please.

Thank You,

John


----------



## oompappy (Aug 10, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever used one, if so, your thoughts please.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> John



You mean these???
http://www.louisiana-grills.com/

I don't recall much discussion about pellet cookers lately. Anyone???


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wood pellets?
Could someone explain this to me?
 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2006)

If those are the said wood pellets.....I'l take a dozen 8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 10, 2006)

You could buy a lot of WSM's or one Gator for some of those prices


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Wood pellets?
> Could someone explain this to me?
> 8-[



It's what you look for in the forest when hunting for Wood.


----------



## john a (Aug 11, 2006)

LOL, the rabbits seem to be getting a lot of calls to pick up checks at comp's these days. :grin: 

John


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Lousiana grill*



			
				kperkins said:
			
		

> I've had a Lousiana grill for six months or so.  I like it.  Great for smoking--I've had a brisket on since 5pm yesterday.  Let it run through the night with no problems--looking good!!  Max temp I've seen on mine for grilling is around 450 degrees--I think they advertise 500 but that could be related to the type of pellets.  I know i'll get flamed for this comment but to me it tastes as good as charcoal but is about as easy as gas!
> *Any specifics you want to know?*
> Ken


Yes.  Tell us everything you know.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Gas SUCKS! :grin:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Pigs wrote:





> Posted: Sat Aug 12, 2006 5:38 am    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gas SUCKS!  :grin:



Actually it blows #-o  Never heard of sucktorch but I have heard of a blowtorch =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2006)

add something about the topic...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Rempe wrote:


> add something about the topic...


oct_97,
You could retrofit it with an oil-fired blow torch to save on the cost of lump  Fuel oil is cheap I hear in the NE, or you could used left over vegie oil from making all those hush puppies :grin:


----------



## john a (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Lousiana grill*



			
				kperkins said:
			
		

> I've had a Lousiana grill for six months or so.  I like it.  Great for smoking--I've had a brisket on since 5pm yesterday.  Let it run through the night with no problems--looking good!!  Max temp I've seen on mine for grilling is around 450 degrees--I think they advertise 500 but that could be related to the type of pellets.  I know i'll get flamed for this comment but to me it tastes as good as charcoal but is about as easy as gas!
> Any specifics you want to know?
> Ken



Thanks Ken,

Email on the way.

John


----------



## john a (Aug 20, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Gas SUCKS! :grin:



Hey, welcome back everyone. Uh, they're not gas.   

John


----------

